# Nifty bird migration maps.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

For those of you who like this kind of stuff, here's a couple of nifty bird migration maps that tracks birds throughout the year. I found it while trying to identify a little tweety bird that just showed up.
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/mesme...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/mesmerizing-migration-map-which-species-is-which/


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

longbow said:


> For those of you who like this kind of stuff, here's a couple of nifty bird migration maps that tracks birds throughout the year. I found it while trying to identify a little tweety bird that just showed up.
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/mesme...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/mesmerizing-migration-map-which-species-is-which/


 I just ordered the Audobon pocket book on waterfowl pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What blows me away is the Monarch Butterflys that can migrate from Utah to Mexico... and back.

-DallanC


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought a Yellow belly sapsucker is what you called your friend when he chickened out jumping his motorcycle over the silage pit even after a few beers. Huh who knew it was a real bird.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the links longbow, it's truly an amazing act of nature.

For a number of years I worked offshore in the Gulf of Mexico, usually during the Spring migration(s). It's surprising how many migrating birds you see out in the middle of the ocean headed north. If there was a bad storm many of the migrants would land on the platforms to rest or get some fresh water puddled up on the decks.


----------

